
The Sound of Two Black Holes Colliding - apsec112
https://youtu.be/QyDcTbR-kEA
======
bigiain
Used by William Basinski in this piece:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKuJSU_ANss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKuJSU_ANss)

"On Time Out of Time is a suite of works originally commissioned for the 2017
installations ‘ER=EPR’ and 'Orbihedron' by artists Evelina Domnitch and Dmitry
Gelfand (in collaboration with Jean-Marc Chomaz and LIGO) for the exhibition,
‘Limits of Knowing’ at Martin-Gropius-Bau, Berlin by curator, Isabel de Sena.

These works utilize, among other things, exclusive source recordings from the
interferometers of LIGO (Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory)
capturing the sounds of the merging of two distant massive black holes, 1.3
billion years ago." \-- [http://www.mmlxii.com/products/638576-on-time-out-of-
time](http://www.mmlxii.com/products/638576-on-time-out-of-time)

